# Gracie in her new sweater



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

This is Gracie in her new sweater she got for Christmas...and with her monkey toy (both are from petflys.com)


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Gracie looks adorable in her monkey sweater!


----------



## carohav (Nov 19, 2008)

How adorable!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

She looks adorable. And her toy monkey looks very cute.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Karla...

Gabriel has the monkey and I have been eyeing the sweater for some time!

Grace looks just adorable in it!!! How much does she weigh.. What size did you buy?? Can you take a photo from the back???


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Oh, that is so cute! She looks very happy in her new threads.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Oh that is the sweetest picture of Gracie. What a little fashionista! Love the monkey sweater and toy!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

She is an adorable little monkey......and I like her toy, too!

Kathie


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

imamurph said:


> Karla...
> 
> Gabriel has the monkey and I have been eyeing the sweater for some time!
> 
> Grace looks just adorable in it!!! How much does she weigh.. What size did you buy?? Can you take a photo from the back???


I think Gracie weighs about 9 pounds right now??? I got the size medium which is for 10-15 pounds....
Here is a side view...


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Karla...that is just too cute on Gracie!! :biggrin1:

I think Gabriel (who is 15.5) would need a large, as the medium looks like a perfect fit
on Gracie.

BTW..I took the small red squeeky heart out of the back pocket of the monkey as I was afraid that one of the Hav's would choke on it..it's so small!


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

I know, it came with two extra hearts and she grabbed one and went running with it...it is pretty small...I may do the same thing. 
Yeah, if he is over 15lbs, I would get the large for sure. I think this has a bit of growing room...hopefully she wont grow longer! LOL


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

What a pretty girl!

Beth and Pixie Puff


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Karla..when I first got the monkey, I couldn't find the one that was in the back pocket and I was freaking out that Gabriel or Sophie swallowed it!! For the next two days I kept a close watch on them to see if they had any signs of a blockage, but couldn't detect anything alarming. THEN, several days later I was re-adjusting the back cushions of my couch and I FOUND IT sitting on the top of one of the back cushions!!!! The only thing I could think of was that one of them was shaking the monkey and throwing it around in a way that the heart came flying out of that little back pocket and landed there...Gosh, was I ever relieved!! ound:


----------



## Mizell26 (Aug 2, 2008)

How sweet and her monkey too. She is a cutie


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Karla, she is sooooooooooo cute!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

cute, cute, cute, cute, CUTE!!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Gracie looks so cute in that sweater!!!! I will have to check that site out because I can't find any cute clothes locally.
Gina


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Gracie looks adorable in her new sweater with her monkey.


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

Gracie is too cute for words. Love her sweater.


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

That is too cute!


----------



## danak (Jun 17, 2007)

Karla she looks so much like Itsy. How darling, and what a great photo. 

Dana


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

What a doll!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Scooter has that sweater too, love it! He's around 9 pounds and we got the medium. He loved the monkey but finally tore it up one too many times and the stuffing was all coming out so he had to go. He still plays with the little monkeys and the hearts though. We got him a Hide-A-Squirrel for Christmas and we put the squirrels and the hearts in it. He often sleeps with one of the hearts under his chin, it's so cute.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Gracie is just to cute for words. What a doll in that sweater!!


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

She looks so cute in her monkey sweater.


----------

